# Planning next year's trip... Heli??



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would go to Canada or Alaska for a Heli op. Not sure where the Heli operates in Jackson, but you can get much of the same experience if you just hike for it. Of course you won't have the advantage of experienced guides who know the snow pack and dangers (avalanches) unless of course you hire one. The snow pack is notoriously sketch around Jackson and kills in a nano second. 

I believe the ski area has guided service for the slack country out of the resort. Rumored to be some of the best in the lower 48. You might go that route too.

Overall, I'd say to go Heli is to ride terrain that the only way to access it is by helicopter. Canada and Alaska have this in spades.


----------



## MVNY (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Killclimbz...

Yes. JHMR does have guided sidecountry tours. They also have some VERY cool mountain staff who will take you out and about just for fun. Buy them a beer at the end of the day and they'll show you some goods the next morning 

I agree with you about hitting Canada for a Heli experience - I was hoping someone had some good things to say about the JH Heli operation, but I agree that ther terrain there is easily hikeable. I'm trying to keep costs reasonable, so any suggestions on a day-trip Heli operation that's local_-ish_ to Whistler/Blackcomb would be awesome.

Thanks!

- Matty


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I know there are several in the Whistler area. I don't have any recommendations for you, but they shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> I know there are several in the Whistler area. I don't have any recommendations for you, but they shouldn't be hard to find.


Purcell Heli outta Golden, BC. Kicking Horse is a few Kms out of town. We did KH for a week and one of our group did the heli with Pucell for a day. He was very impressed with their operation.

I realize it's not Whistler-ish, but if you want champagne powder, then you want BC interior


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would choose KH over Whistler myself anyway. But that's me.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Turning 30 next year and looking to do something similar. Would also love to go to a cat lodge in BC.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Monashee Powder Cats looks to be fantastic. Plus saying Monashee is fun...


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for that info Wolfie. Would not have had that on my radar, but it looks epic and I have always wanted to go to Alaska. Definitely something to consider, though coming from the East Coast may make it more difficult. 

Not to totally threadjack but I think our plans will be to hunt the powder. Put in for the time off but pay a little extra booking the trip somewhat last minute to go where the snow will be. I would love to do JHole, Squaw, or Mammoth if staying in continental US (Snowbird too, but we have all been). Whistler or Revelstoke if we head to Canada. Throwing Alyeska in as well now.


----------

